# Fische - wiviel Futter



## chillired (29. Aug. 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

wieviel und wie oft füttert ihr die Fische? Ich habe einen Druckfilter in Betrieb und der filtert jede Menge Mückenlarven, etc. raus, die stehen den Fischen nicht als Teichfutter zur Verfügung. Und ich hab angst, die Fischlein bekommen zu wenig Futter. Aber wenn ich zufüttere, dann wachsen die Algen....wie macht Ihr das?


----------



## andreas w. (29. Aug. 2014)

Frage zum Anfang: über wieviele "Fischlein" reden wir hier und wie groß sind sie?

Bzw. wenn der Filter die Mückenlarven rausfiltert, bei welcher Tiefe Saugt deine Filterpumpe? Sitzt die evtl. zu hoch?


----------



## Limnos (29. Aug. 2014)

In einem Teich, wo Fische drin sind, legt eine Stechmücke kaum Eier, es sei denn, es gibt stark verkrautete Zonen mit absolut ruhigen Wasser. Daher zieht sie meist Miniansammlungen von Wasser, z.B. in durchhängenden Regenrinnen jedem Teich vor. Da Mückenlarven schon nach sehr kurzer Zeit zu Mücken werden, braucht es auch kein Dauergewässer zu sein. Was nun die Futtermenge angeht, braucht man ab 50 Liter je cm Fisch eigentlich überhaupt nicht zu füttern. Etwas anderes ist es natürlich, wenn der Fisch rasch wachsen soll.

MfG
Wolfgang


----------



## andreas w. (29. Aug. 2014)

.... dann aber bitte ein Fisch den man essen kann  und groß soll er werden  und mit Beilage und Salat. Danke für die Anregung  Gruß.


----------



## jolantha (29. Aug. 2014)

Ich füttere 2 x am Tag, und auch nur soviel, wie meine fische innerhalb von 5 Minuten wegfressen .


----------



## Michael H (29. Aug. 2014)

Hallo

Ich füttere Morgens und Abends ....

Würde nun soviel Füttern was deine Fische in 10 Minuten wegfressen .


----------



## chillired (29. Aug. 2014)

Unser Teich hat ca. 3000 l. Angefangen haben wir diesen Mai mit 3 Goldfischen und  3Shubunkins. Die Goldies  haben bestimmt 3 mal gelaicht und die Shubies 1 mal. Wir haben schon mehrere Babies an Freunde abgegeben. Im Moment haben wir die "alten 6 " plus ca . 15 Babies. Wobei ich gesehen hab., dass die Goldies Anfang der Woche "Sehr aktiv waren".  Zur Zeit fütterte ich Alle 2 Tage Flockenfutter.


----------



## Limnos (30. Aug. 2014)

Hi

Shubunkins sind auch Goldfische. Bei der Paarung spielen für die Fische diese Unterschiede keine Rolle. Es dürften also ziemlich sicher Mischlinge herauslommen.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## chillired (30. Aug. 2014)

Drei Shubie- Babys habe ich. Die anderen sind noch schwarz.


----------



## rut49 (30. Aug. 2014)

Hallo chillired, (gibt es vielleicht einen richtigen Vornamen?)
in meinem Teich befinden sich ca. 10 Goldfische. Die werden von mir gar nicht gefüttert, und bis jetzt ist noch keiner verhungert. Ein Sonnenbarsch hält den Nachwuchs in Grenzen und zur Belohnung bekommt er ab und zu mal einen __ Regenwurm aus meinem Komposthaufen. Wenn dein Teich groß genug ist, werden deine Fische (wenns denn Goldies sind) nicht verhungern.
LG Regina


----------



## chillired (31. Aug. 2014)

Hi Regina. Ob mein Teich groß genug ist, weiß ich nicht. Hab ca. 3.000 Liter. Und ich befürchte, dass die Pumpe zu viel Viehzeugs rausholt. Die Pumpe sitzt im unteren  drittel nicht ganz unten. Wenn ich den Filter reinige, dann finde ich vor dem schlauchausgang etliches Viehzeugs. Das schmeiß ich immer in den Teich. Den Fischen schmeckst. Lg Helga


----------



## troll20 (31. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Helga, 
dass hört sich verdammt nach Kriebelmücken an.

Sei froh wenn die nicht zum stechen kommen. 

LG René


----------



## chillired (31. Aug. 2014)

Oh... Dann will ich lieber die Fische füttern und fadenalgen  in Kauf nehmen. Mückenstiche kann ich her nicht ab. Bei mir gibt es immer Hammerbeulen wenn ich gestochen werde.


----------



## Limnos (1. Sep. 2014)

Hi

Kriebelmückenlarven sind das Wahrscheinliche bei dem Fundort. Im übrigen: die stechen nicht, die beißen, und zwar beide Geschlechter. Ob auch das juckende Beulen gibt, weiß ich nicht. Mir fehlen da eigene Erfahrungen.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## troll20 (1. Sep. 2014)

Hallo Wolfgang, 

ob die stechen oder beißen,  egal, auf jedenfall viel unangenehmer als normale Mücken,  vor allem weil viele sehr allergisch auf diese Biester reagieren. 
Das wird dann bei einem Stich/ Biss in den Knöchel eine Schwellung bis zum Knie

LG René


----------



## Tottoabs (2. Sep. 2014)

Limnos schrieb:


> Was nun die Futtermenge angeht, braucht man ab 50 Liter je cm Fisch eigentlich überhaupt nicht zu füttern.


0,8m + 1,6m + 1,6m = .4,0m = 400 cm daraus folgt 20.000 Liter.....also warum Fütter ich eigendlich ab und zu.


----------



## Limnos (2. Sep. 2014)

Hi

@ Tottoabs: Von deiner Rechnung verstehe ich nur den Teil, dass es bei 20000 Liter 4 Meter Fisch sein darf, also beispielsweise 10 á 40 cm oder 20 á 20cm Länge u.s.w.. Aber was stellen die ersten 3 Zahlen mit den Pluszeichen dar? Wenn es Länge Breite Tiefe des Teichs sein sollen, dann hättest du 2048 Liter  und das auch nur, wenn es ein viereckiges Becken mit senkrechten Wänden ist.
Ich sollte die obige Faustformel vielleicht noch präzisieren, dass das Ganze nur bei einem Naturteich mit gutem Pflanzenwuchs funktioniert. Er zieht genügend Anflugnahrung und Wirbellose an, die oder deren Larven dann im Wasser leben. In deckungs- und pflanzenarmen Koiteichen mit viel Technik wird das kaum funktionieren.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## chillired (2. Sep. 2014)

Das war ja meine Frage: ob trotz Filter ( Biopress 10000 ) , 3000 Liter Teich die Fischlein genug zu fressen bekommen, ohne dass ich zufüttere. Ich habe viele Algen gehabt  im Sommer, wo der Teich  ca. 4 Std. voll in der Sonne lag ohne dass ich mit Sonnenschirm teilbeschattet hab ( wir waren 4 Tage weg ).  Tage vorher hatte ich viel gefüttert. Ich wollte die Goldies handzahm machen . Und da war ich am überlegen, ob die Fische satt werden, wenn ich gar nicht füttere.

Grösse des Teichs: 3000 l, 3m x 4m, 1,10 Tief, verschiedene Zonen. Wasserhyazinthen, 1 __ Sumpfdotterblume, 5 Gräser, 6 __ Binsen, 7 Wasserlilien, 1 Schachtelhalm, __ Wasserpest im Teich. Ausserdem 2 Seerosen.
LG Helga


----------



## Tottoabs (2. Sep. 2014)

Limnos schrieb:


> @ Tottoabs: Von deiner Rechnung verstehe ich nur den Teil, dass es bei 20000 Liter 4 Meter Fisch sein darf,


 so ist es auch gedacht. 4m Fisch...teilt sich bei großzüger Abschätzung der Fische auf in 0,80 m __ Goldfisch, 1,6 m Koi und 1,6 m Regenbogenelritzen  oder ich darf die Koi noch 0,80 m wachsen lassen bevor ich füttern muss. 

Naja, ich fütter jetzt schon, nur derzeit ist der Hunger nicht so hoch.


----------



## Limnos (3. Sep. 2014)

Hi

@ helga: Fische als Kaltblütler haben einen geringeren Stoffumsatz als Warmblütler. Außerdem sind Wildtiere gewohnt, dass es knappe und "satte"  Zeiten gibt. Fischen in einem Teich macht es nichts aus, auch mal bis zu 3 Wochen gar nicht gefüttert zu werden. Dein Algenproblem, zeigt dass ein Teil Futter wahrscheinlich vergammelt ist und /oder dass der Stoffwechsel der Fisch auf Grund der Sonderportion stärker war als sonst. Aber Filterung und andere Reinigungsmethoden verändern den Stoffkreislauf so, dass es manche natürlich Abläufe nicht mehr gibt. Die Folge kann sein, dass es ein Auf und Ab der Probleme gibt.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------

